# GA Trailer Registration?



## AR-Trvlr

What are the requirements?

My father gave me a 5x8 trailer, and I'm trying to figure out what I need to do to make it legal.  He bought in in Memphis a while back (8 years ago?), took it to NC when he moved there, but has never titled or registered it.  I didn't get any paperwork with it, just the trailer.

It's a basic tilt trailer, no brakes, nothing fancy.  

What do I need to do to stay legal?


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Go to the tag office and tell them you want to register a "homemade trailer".

They will give you a number plate to put on it, and a tag.


----------



## crappydude

In some counties the local authorities will have to inspect it first before before they will issue you a plate.They do that in Paulding anyway.


----------



## bulletproof1510

It is not a homemade trailer if it was made by a company, go to your tag office and they will give you a form that either the tax county official can fill out (good luck) or a local police officer, Sheriff's deputy or law enforcement officer that has NCIC / GCIC capabilities. It should only take them about 2 minutes to do this.


----------



## bigunga1

it does not matter if its homemade or not if it does not have a "vin" or serial number on it....

see if it has a manufacturers data plate on it anywhere... if so it will have a serial number on it...

take the serial number to the tag office and explain your situation...

if not, go to the tag office and get the above mentioned "serial number tag" from the tag office..."PERMANENTLY AFFIX" the tag to the trailer , then take it to the sheriffs department "with the above mentioned form" from the tag office and they will sign off on it so you can get it registered/tagged...

this happens a lot with boat trailers....all of mine anyway...


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Every trailer that I've ever had has been "homemade"-- 

I've tagged everyone, and never been outside the tag office.


----------



## Spotlite

I bought a boat and trailer from a member on here, lost my bill of sale, so I went to the tag office, they gave me a tag for a homemade trailer and a new serial number for it. No forms to fill out or anything. 4 years ago I had to get a formed filled out by a deputy to say he had inspected it for lights and such and that it was road safe. Tags are not that hard to get these days.


----------

